# moving to spain and car



## tonemar (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi,
I.ve no doubt this has been covered eleswhere, but cannot find it. 

Anyway, just about to move permantely tp Spain, just waiting for the UK legal processes to complete.

First job is a car, searching reliable dealers of left hand drive cars in the UK, the prices are considerably less then comparable models in Spain, so considering buying in the UK and driving down.

Really, would just be interested in others thoughts.
T


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tonemar said:


> Hi,
> I.ve no doubt this has been covered eleswhere, but cannot find it.
> 
> Anyway, just about to move permantely tp Spain, just waiting for the UK legal processes to complete.
> ...


Personally, I wouldn't do that. Others will tell you the opposite. I presume you mean a Spanish car - if not, then it will be hard work to get it converted from French, German or whatever plates to Spanish ones.

The potential downsides are that there may be fines on the car and there may be outstanding debts. Once you buy the car, you own these problems 9not the previous owner).

Also, unless you have all the correct paperwork, it can be hard to get it transferred to you.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

tonemar said:


> Hi,
> I.ve no doubt this has been covered eleswhere, but cannot find it.
> 
> Anyway, just about to move permantely tp Spain, just waiting for the UK legal processes to complete.
> ...


Are you sure about that ?, been looking for a car myself over the past few weeks and like for like I have not seen much between the prices when looking at S/Plated cars in the UK.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

tonemar said:


> Hi,
> I.ve no doubt this has been covered eleswhere, but cannot find it.
> 
> Anyway, just about to move permantely tp Spain, just waiting for the UK legal processes to complete.
> ...


and what happens if your vehicle needs some attention that ought to be carried out by the seller. You can't always expect a dealer in Spain to cover something when he has had no benefit from the sale. Best bet is to buy here from a main dealer.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

snikpoh said:


> Personally, I wouldn't do that. Others will tell you the opposite. I presume you mean a Spanish car - if not, then it will be hard work to get it converted from French, German or whatever plates to Spanish ones.
> 
> The potential downsides are that there may be fines on the car and there may be outstanding debts. Once you buy the car, you own these problems 9not the previous owner).
> 
> Also, unless you have all the correct paperwork, it can be hard to get it transferred to you.


I have replied to many posts of this kind. I bought a Spanish registered LandRover in the UK, from a reputable firm. They supplied all the paperwork I needed to register it in my name. The cost of doing that was minimal.

I checked myself that there were no fines on the vehicle which I have been happily driving for five problem- free years.
The car was almost new, very low mileage and not cheap, though.

If you want to know more, pm me.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

playamonte said:


> Are you sure about that ?, been looking for a car myself over the past few weeks and like for like I have not seen much between the prices when looking at S/Plated cars in the UK.


Well, asking prices for LandRover Discovery, same year, higher mileage and lower spec than ours, bought in the UK, were several €000 higher here in Spain


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, asking prices for LandRover Discovery, same year, higher mileage and lower spec than ours, bought in the UK, were several €000 higher here in Spain


Are you talking about dealer prices here in Spain ?, if so yes more expensive here as a dealer car will have 21% iva added.
I was talking about private sales (like for like)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

playamonte said:


> Are you talking about dealer prices here in Spain ?, if so yes more expensive here as a dealer car will have 21% iva added.
> I was talking about private sales (like for like)


Dealer and also ' Se vende' notices I saw on private cars. But I can only compare LandRovers .


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

playamonte said:


> Are you talking about dealer prices here in Spain ?, if so yes more expensive here as a dealer car will have 21% iva added.
> I was talking about private sales (like for like)


private sales may be cheaper but who deals with 'after sales service'?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> private sales may be cheaper but who deals with 'after sales service'?


The owner of course, but that is why a private sale is at least 1k cheaper.


----------



## zx10r-Al (Apr 8, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> private sales may be cheaper but who deals with 'after sales service'?


I bought a motorbike from a dealer, and shortly afterwards they went bust, so no chance of any after sales service had I needed it. As a mechanic, I always try and buy private unless I can't find what I want, then i'll see if I can find it at a dealer. Warranties aren't worth the paper they're written on, so befriend a good mechanic so he can check out the car for you, and repair it for less than the dealer would charge, buy private and save at least your running costs for the first 12months by paying less. When I bought my current van privately, I saved the equivalent of a years insurance, a years tax and the cost of a major service on the price compared to the same year/mileage van at a dealer.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

zx10r-Al said:


> I bought a motorbike from a dealer, and shortly afterwards they went bust, so no chance of any after sales service had I needed it. As a mechanic, I always try and buy private unless I can't find what I want, then i'll see if I can find it at a dealer. Warranties aren't worth the paper they're written on, so befriend a good mechanic so he can check out the car for you, and repair it for less than the dealer would charge, buy private and save at least your running costs for the first 12months by paying less. When I bought my current van privately, I saved the equivalent of a years insurance, a years tax and the cost of a major service on the price compared to the same year/mileage van at a dealer.


You say dealer (back street or main?) In my experience, buying from main dealers has always paid off. Things that could not have been foreseen e.g. drive belt breaking well within its predicted life due to steering pump bearing failing, even bulb replacements (have you seen how difficult it is to change some bulbs?), everything has been done foc even well after a year has passed since the purchase.

I used to do my own maintenance when I was much younger and had my own driveway/garage but now at almost 73 - somebody else can do it.


----------

